# NFSv4 ACLs file/directory inheritance



## tanked (Dec 18, 2010)

My system:  FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 64-bit

Hello, I'm experimenting with NFSv4 ACLs on a UFS 2 file system. I have a directory called 'finance' and I've been trying to set the inheritance options on it so that all sub-directories/files have the same permissions as the parent directory. The man page says to use the 'd' and 'f' options which I thought I had done successfully as the command didn't return an error, however when I create directories/files under the 'finance' directory they are not inheriting the permissions of the parent directory.

Can anyone tell me what the correct command syntax should be?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tanked (Dec 21, 2010)

Bump

Admin: this should not have been moved to this forum, I've simply enabled NFSv4 *ACLs* on my UFS file system, I'm not using NFS Server to export directories over the network, running a web server, or providing network service of any kind.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2010)

Okido.


----------



## tanked (Dec 21, 2010)

The correct format is 
	
	



```
setfacl -m g:[I]groupname[/I]:rwxp:[B]fd[/B]:allow [I]directory-name[/I]
```
However according to http://wiki.freebsd.org/NFSv4_ACLs ACL inheritance does not work properly on UFS so it looks like NFSv4 ACLs are best utilised on ZFS


----------

